# Simple Poll



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Not in a bad way just the gorilla way.

Thanks for the help.

Al


----------



## SSmith (Apr 3, 2008)

Straightforward poll, I like it.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Dude... you don't wanna go there. :2 :hn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Just asking a question of the gorillas. I see no problem with that.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I see only one problem. NJ might be collateral damage.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hummmmmm early returns are looking like Rochester is not a popular spot.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SSmith said:


> Straightforward poll, I like it.


Thank you.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I took care of VA, go ahead and wipe out the rest of the eastern seaboard Al....just my thoughts anyways :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> I took care of VA, go ahead and wipe out the rest of the eastern seaboard Al....just my thoughts anyways :r


I'm not sayin anything one way or the other. I'm just asking a question of my fellow gorillas.

As far as the entire Eastern Seaboard I gotta watch it, I live here.

Tim,
No damage to Jersey as we are much further South of the city of Rochester.

Thanks for your concern.

How's the RH?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I went with option 2 which is option 1.
How the hell are we gonna even tell if someone hits Jersey? It'd really have to be an improvement.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> I went with option 2 which is option 1.
> How the hell are we gonna even tell if someone hits Jersey? It'd really have to be an improvement.


Most places in Jersey are nice. Over taxed but nice.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

shilala said:


> I went with option 2 which is option 1.
> How the hell are we gonna even tell if someone hits Jersey? It'd really have to be an improvement.


:r:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Most places in Jersey are nice. Over taxed but nice.


Which places? The ones in Pennsylvania?


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

shilala said:


> I went with option 2 which is option 1.
> How the hell are we gonna even tell if someone hits Jersey? It'd really have to be an improvement.


:r

I've never been to Jersey and this comment is hilarious to me!

So yeah, take NY off the map. I already have a vested interest in getting retribution for the pain inflicted upon myself by an individual from there...

:mn


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

txdyna65 said:


> I took care of VA, go ahead and wipe out the rest of the eastern seaboard Al....just my thoughts anyways :r


Didja now?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

jquirit said:


> :r
> 
> I've never been to Jersey and this comment is hilarious to me!
> 
> ...


Who's that, Jon... hmmm?


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Mark, Dan, zipper, others - you better go get some dinosaur tonight. It may just be your last meal


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I wanna play, too -- but blowing up Rochester would seem too much like blowing up my childhood since I spent a lot time in that area growing up.

Couldn't we just blow up Al instead?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Bye, Rochester...NEXT!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Trust me *Al's* time is a coming!



massphatness said:


> I wanna play, too -- but blowing up Rochester would seem too much like blowing up my childhood since I spent a lot time in that area growing up.
> 
> Couldn't we just blow up Al instead?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Couldn't we just blow up Al instead?


Hey... I might know some people who are down with that idea...


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Is there anything in Rochester that we would miss? :ss


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Is there anything in Rochester that we would miss? :ss


A great B&M, Kodak, and garbage plates.

Thats really all i can think of :chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I wanna play, too -- but blowing up Rochester would seem too much like blowing up my childhood since I spent a lot time in that area growing up.
> 
> Couldn't we just blow up Al instead?


I have already had my butt kicked by some top end North American and Canadian brothers thank you very much Vin.
I have fun learning, bombing noobs and vets alike, pointing out BOTL that might need a little help with lets say an RH problem, pitching in where I can on a good cause and asking simple questions that seems to make people uncomfortable. I'm a wise guy no doubt about it. There are many more on this site with a similar view of humor as mine. 
Anyway, I don't want this thread to go the wrong way. 
I have been accused of "fishing" by at least one member here and that bothered me as I'm not made that way and to be thought of in that light was troublesome. Troublesome enough that I thought of leaving. But like I hear around here, "get a thicker skin". So that's what I did because I want to stay.
I was buying my own cigars for many years before I came here and I can buy what I need now.
Almost everyone here has been great to me and I like to see them recognized and uncomfortable. It's my way to PIF.

Now back to Rochester........whats the poll say? 

Al


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Alrighty call me a newbie but what the heck is "fishing"?


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

It's when Al comes out on the water with 4 other guys...but only 4 come back...:ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> I see only one problem. NJ might be collateral damage.


How could you tell?:chk


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Well, all I can say is...........I no longer live there, not that I don't miss it, but as of today I don't live in that part of the country so if it was removed from the map I guess that would be ok with me AL.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

We actually have some Gorillas in Rochester, NY?:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DBall said:


> Dude... you don't wanna go there. :2 :hn


:r only the desperate are there


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> It's when Al comes out on the water with 4 other guys...but only 4 come back...:ss


:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Should I be scared? *preps the weps* :gn


----------

